# Forfar Bridies



## Ishbel (Nov 26, 2004)

Scotland's answer to Cornish Pasties!  These bridies were supposedly invented in the town of Forfar in Angus.  These hot pies are sold in almost every bakery shop in Scotland and are very tasty!

Forfar Bridies

Makes between 6-8 bridies

1.5 lb lean rump steak or lean minced beef
2 ounces suet, butter or margarine 
1 or 2 onions, chopped finely 
1 teaspoon dry English mustard powder 
Small quantity good beef stock 
Salt and pepper to taste 
1.5 lb pounds pastry (homemade or from a pastry mix) 

If using the steak, remove any fat from the meat and batten out the meat (or buy it ready sliced in  thin slices!)  Cut into half-inch  pieces and place in a medium bowl. Add the salt/pepper, mustard, chopped onion, suet (or butter/margarine) and beef stock and mix well. 

Prepare the pastry and divide the pastry and meat mixture into six equal portions. Roll each pastry portion into a circle about six inches,  and about quarter of an inch thick and place a portion of the mixture in the center. Leave an edge of pastry showing all round. Brush the outer edge of half the pastry circle with water and fold over. Crimp the edges together well. 

Make a small slit in the top as a steam vent. 

Brush a baking tray with oil and place the bridies in this, ensuring that they are not touching. Place in a preheated oven at 425 degrees for 15 minutes, then reduce the temperature to 350 degrees F and bake for another 45/55 minutes. They should be golden brown but if they start to get too brown, cover with some aluminium foil for the remainder of the cooking time.


----------



## MJ (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Ishbel


----------

